# Abby is getting fixed...



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Yep...Abby is broke so Im getting her fixed...yea I
know...old joke but I couldnt help myself.

I have Abby set up for her spay next week. I decided
to go with an early spay rather than waiting. Ive read
about everything I could find on the subject and find
that the only thing crystal clear about the subject is that
nothing is crystal clear. Lots of opinion and anecdotal
evidence both ways.

Since our neighborhood has an overabundance of intact
males right now Im opting for the prudent course of
action. I feel like the father who has a teenage daughter
ready to start dating and the neighborhood boys have
us surrounded.

Abby will be right at 7 months. According to the breeder
Abby's mom had her first heat at 8 months. So given
how big Abby has gotten and how mature she has gotten
over the past few weeks Im thinking she is very close.

I have to admit Im pretty apprehensive about this.
Ive had a lot of dogs over the years but they have
all been males and all but one of those remained intact.
Not much experience with this girl dog stuff.

Those of you that have been through this give me some
ideas on how this will go and what to expect. How long
do I need to keep her down and how soon until she
is herself again.

I realize that this is actually pretty routine. My vet said
its a rare week when they arent doing two or three.
But it sounds like pretty major surgery and Im
nervous as **** about it...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It's impossible not to worry, but I'm sure she'll be fine. Is she staying overnight or coming home the same day? Mine all came home the same day. Your biggest challenge will be keeping her quiet and resting for a few days and from what I know about Abby, that's going to be tough. Sounds like you're doing this right on time.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

Riley was just spayed last Monday. I had to resort to sedatives because the next day she was raring to go. Crating, leash, etc, nothing worked. 

her incision was glued (internal disolvable stitches) so she's not fussing with the incision. They said glue is less annoying for them. 

now, however, she's got a lovely rash from the shaving. 

Keeping her calm has been the biggest issue.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I have had 2 go through this and it's a big thing but it's really not if you know what I mean. They are gone for the day and we think about them all day and then it's 5:00 o clock and you go and pick up your very groggy baby and you snuggle with her and everyone falls asleep. The next morning she is up and doing just fine. You make sure she doesn't lick her boo boo and you make sure it is healing fine. You really won't notice much of any difference after the day of her surgery she will be back to normal. good luck


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Stosh said:


> It's impossible not to worry, but I'm sure she'll be fine. Is she staying overnight or coming home the same day? Mine all came home the same day. Your biggest challenge will be keeping her quiet and resting for a few days and from what I know about Abby, that's going to be tough. Sounds like you're doing this right on time.


She will be coming home the same day. Surgery in
the morning and pick up late afternoon.

Actually Abby has really settled down. She isnt
the whirling Tasmanian Devil she used to be.
She is a big girl now. Still has her moments and
minds me pretty well although she pretty much
disregards anybody else.

Are they in much pain after being spayed? I still have
some pain meds leftover from when my old GSD Mikey
had cancer. I just wonder if she will have any serious
pain or just discomfort...


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I will be getting Jamie spayed at the end of this month or early next month. I have had many females spayed before I usually opt for the females to stay overnight as long as there is a tech there. I had Victor neutered in Oct. so the issue of should I give him pain pills came up. I got some advice to not give pain meds afterwards because they will be sore and maybe take it slower for a couple of days. They can then "feel it" so they won't be trying to run around. This worked on Victor and he is an extremely active dog he took longer to heal like a female because he had an incision in his abdomen like a female due to he had an undescended testicle. If I would have given him those pain pills he would have been going stir crazy. He actually took it slow for almost a week and then by the time he got his sutures out he ready to run. He did full running laps he was so happy. I am still debating on whether I am going to do pain meds. for Jamie.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Good for you. Hang in there and she'll be fine!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

When mine got spayed...they were usually groggy for a day or two...and pretty much back to normal after that. Yes..the biggest challenge was trying to keep them from getting too crazy  and not bothing with the incision site. Mine never did. We did opt for the laser surgery (which they claim is less recovery time and less pain) and they did do internal sutures. 

Dogs are pretty resilient. I know we worry for our doggy family members and provide them with the best.......but you should see the shelter dogs...newly spayed and neutered...no pain meds...no pampering. I've been there to pick them up...thinking...wow...how will I get them in the car...should I pick them up...poor thing...and...WAMMO...they come dragging the attendent down the hall...to my car...and leap in. You'd never know they had it done.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Mine never had pain medication after but it'll be up to you and what your vet recommends. If she's not feeling so hot she'll stay a little quieter that night and the next day, if she's on pain meds she might overdo.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta's going to be spayed next week. She'll be around 7-1/2 months. My biggest worry is keeping her calm for a couple of days. She hasn't really settled down much at all.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Gee there's a surprise!


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> Shasta's going to be spayed next week. She'll be around 7-1/2 months. My biggest worry is keeping her calm for a couple of days. She hasn't really settled down much at all.


Abby will be right at 7 months and Im not so much
worried about keeping her calm as I am about just getting
her in and out of the car. And down the steps
to our house. And back up the steps to go for a pee run.

I can still carry her even though she is 60 pounds
but Im afraid that might be more of a strain on her
than going up and down the steps.

She really settled down pretty close to the 6 month
mark. It was during our training classes. She seemed
to suddenly "get it" and got a lot more serious. She
still has the wild crazies at times though. Usually when
I try to get my mom to dog sit.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

XTOL: Yes, they are in pain afterwards. That is normal, as they have had a major operation for which they were totally put under and are now minus some internal female organs. The thing we are all frightened about is becoming that one, unique case of a dog who bleeds out, who has reactions to the anesthesia, who is not watched carefully by staff afterward and is harmed. God forbid, but there is the slightest chance that you drop off a happy, healthy dog and then go later to pick up a dead dog. "We are so sorry" is about as best as the vet staff can do and, of course, no one seems to know just what happened (cover your you know what with an irate owner).

My sister just adopted, and the previous owner took the dog to a negligent staff, who allowed the dog to be injured on the back after her operation. The scar from that injury is ugly and will always be large and visible. "We are so sorry. We should have been keeping an eye on her. Everything went so well during the operation, we had no idea that afterwards she would blah, blah, blah." If my sister had a gun, that vet and her staff would have been in mortal danger. But, oh well. At least the dog is alive and recuperated in spite of an ugly scar on the back.

Let the staff know that you are going to be waiting anxiously for your baby to come home safe and sound, and that you are to be immediately notified of anything out of the ordinary. When Abby comes home, expect her to be groggy, not at all herself, or even seemingly depressed. 99.9% of the time, that wears off in a day or two, but don't hesitate to ask about pain meds, just in case (if you let them know about those in your stash, they will advise you on how, or if, those can be used).

I hate to sound alarmist, but I'm just being honest with the worse case scenarios, even though they are very rare.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Well I dropped her off at the vet office this morning at 8:00 AM.
Now Im playing the waiting game. Im a nervous wreck.
I could use a stiff drink but will have to settle for coffee...

It was all a fun game for her. Oh boy! People to see! Went with
the vet tech without a problem. Didnt even look back at me.
I would like to think she missed me at some point.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh I'm sure she'll be so happy to see you tonight! Try not to worry. You'll be saying the same thing to me when I drop Stosh off to be neutered


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Call up there periodically to see how she is doing-it will make you feel better. I always do that and it makes me feel so much better.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Well...after a very long and fretful day I picked Abby up at 4:00 PM.
She is pretty groggy and more than a little grumpy.

We took a short pee walk before coming inside. Once inside
she promptly threw up in the living room. She seems to be
pacing around a lot.

I gave her a drink and she has finally laid down and is taking a nap.
Poor baby looks miserable.

I have some antibiotics and pain meds for the next few days
and was told no food for today. Normal diet tomorrow.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Just watch her close tonight a good friend of mine's dog died last week after a spay. She came home groggy but in good spirits, also threw up, and took a nap. In the middle of the night while in her crate she bled internally and was gone the next morning- she never made a sound Still don't know why it happened but it made me cancel Zoe's spay that was set up in January. I know I have to get it done, but I need some time after this

I am sure Abby will be fine....bleeding is a rare complication but all the same something to watch for. I hope she is raring to go in the morning full of puppy energy


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Abby is resting although probably not too comfortably. She seems
pretty subdued and has been content to lie on her day bed and
nap. Not really sleeping much.

She drank some water and I offered her a bit of a snausage treat
but she wasnt too interested.

I have an admission to make...it seems this girl has gotten under
my skin. That became obvious this afternoon as I was pacing
around waiting for the phone call from the vet.

This is the same puppy that I was ready to strangle more than once
and had even contemplated sending her back to the breeder.
Somehow she has managed to worm her way into my heart.

I feel so bad for her. I know she is miserable. I just hope she
is in better spirits tomorrow.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

sounds like Riley last week. Came home super groggy. They sent us home with pain meds that she was to start that night. she kept standing up and just staring.. it was pitiful and I felt awful for her. 

the next morning she was right as rain.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I remember Dharma recovered pretty quick. She laid around for a day or 2 and then was back up to normal speed. It was keeping her calm for the next week that was the real issue. 

Glad to hear Abby is doing well. And yes, they really do work their way into your heart and stamp it with a big paw print. All one had to do is survive the dreaded land shark phase!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I personally always gives pain meds including all my fosters. I don't prefer to use the dogs pain as a method to keep them calm, nor do I take advantage of their easy going nature to assume they wouldn't be more comfortable with pain meds. 

JMHO


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Rerun said:


> I personally always gives pain meds including all my fosters. I don't prefer to use the dogs pain as a method to keep them calm, nor do I take advantage of their easy going nature to assume they wouldn't be more comfortable with pain meds.
> 
> JMHO


I agree 1,000% with everything you said!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I remember some of your posts when you were seriously considering returning her- but those pictures of her were just so funny! She didn't know she was driving you crazy she was just being Abby. I know it's been a lot of work but the ones who are the most trouble seem to be the most special. Hope she's feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Stosh said:


> I remember some of your posts when you were seriously considering returning her- but those pictures of her were just so funny! She didn't know she was driving you crazy she was just being Abby. I know it's been a lot of work but the ones who are the most trouble seem to be the most special. Hope she's feeling better tomorrow.


I think you are right. My old GSD Mikey was a real pistol
when he first came to me. Became my best friend.

I sometimes go back and read some of those posts
I made a few months ago about Abby and have to
chuckle. She really had me wound up for a while...

We are getting bedded down for the night. She napped
from 5:00 PM to a bit after 10:00 PM. I gave her a few
bits of soft dog food and a Rimadyl tablet for pain.
Then we went for a short pee run. She was FULL.

Tomorrow should be a better day. I think we both
are going to be lazy butts and lounge around all day...


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

XTOL said:


> I think you are right. My old GSD Mikey was a real pistol
> when he first came to me. Became my best friend.
> 
> I sometimes go back and read some of those posts
> ...


that sounds like a great plan! Riley's a week out of surgery and i'm still trying to milk it... My husband is on to me now though. lol


----------



## Navah (Aug 10, 2010)

I just went through this myself. I have to say the worst of it now is keeping my obnoxious little monster calm! It’s impossible! 

I’ve never heard of using your dogs pain to keep calm... we paid the extra and they gave us 4 pain killers... that kept her pretty calm as she was passed out for the most part. 

All in all, for all my freaking out and stress it was only a few hours of "baddness" i felt bad for her the first night as she was uncomfortable and kept moving... but she was drugged so it probably hurt me more then her. 

I took the next day off work and stayed up with her all night because i was paranoid and just slept the next day. Nothing happened other then her moving around a lot (we put the mattress on the floor and the guest mattress on the floor so i could watch her in bed and she could move around if she got pained or uncomfortable) and a lot of snoring lol.

The next morning she woke up like nothing happened. She did drool a lot at the Vet but they told me it was from all the stuff they had to do to her like the meds, going under, operation, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Abby slept well all night. Better than I did. I woke up every
time she made a noise and went to check her out.

She seems more like her old self this morning. We went for
a short pee run. She wanted to go further but I kept it short.

I fixed her some breakfast and she was HUNGRY! She has
always been a chow hound but I thought she was going to
eat the bowl too.

Started her on the antibiotics and gave her another Rimadyl
for pain. No trouble getting pills down this girl. Slurped em
right down and wanted another one.

Right now she is trying to gnaw on my foot so sounds like
we are almost back to normal...


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

XTOL said:


> We are getting bedded down for the night. She napped
> from 5:00 PM to a bit after 10:00 PM. I gave her a few
> bits of soft dog food and a Rimadyl tablet for pain.
> Then we went for a short pee run. She was FULL.


I am going to pipe in here because I have never let my vet give me Rymadyl as a a pain pill. It is a NSAID that I became well acquainted with when my dog has dysplasia.

I remember all the caution around using Rymadyl because of possible serious side effects, some life threatening, kidney impacts, seizures, etc. In fact we were very on the fence about using it even then when it was our only choice. A blood panel should be run and reviewed prior to giving it and then we had to have a blood panel again 3 weeks later. To me this tells you that Rymadyl can be dangerous.

We go with Tramadol which we have used post surgical for our dogs for many years with no ill effects and very good pain control.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Actually I am very well acquainted with both Rimadyl
and Tramadol and all the precautions that go with them.
My old GSD Mikey was on both at various times for
arthritis problems and cancer. I had years of experience
with them.

Rimadyl is very effective and tolerated well by most
dogs for short term use. Long term use is another
story altogether.

Abby is getting a total of 3 tablets. 75 mg each.
One for last night. One this morning and the last
tonight before bed.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

How is she feeling? I image tomorrow will be a whole new day!


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Stosh said:


> How is she feeling? I image tomorrow will be a whole new day!


She was much better this morning although still a bit subdued.
And she was quite hungry since she didnt have anything yesterday.

We lounged around and napped most of the morning and early
afternoon. By late this afternoon she was starting to get a little
cagey and starting to get into things. Nosing around in the
garbage and chewed up a box of kleenex. So pretty much normal Abby.

We've been limiting ourselves to short walks but she is really wanting
to do more. By tomorrow she will probably be as incorrigible as ever...


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

XTOL said:


> This is the same puppy that I was ready to strangle more than once
> and had even contemplated sending her back to the breeder.
> Somehow she has managed to worm her way into my heart.QUOTE]
> 
> Oh YAY! There's hope. At 15wk, I think about sending Rumi back to the breeder everyday! :crazy:


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

mahhi22 said:


> Oh YAY! There's hope. At 15wk, I think about sending Rumi back to the breeder everyday! :crazy:


That was right around the same age I contemplated
sending Abby back. 14-16 week range. She was
a whirling dervish with teeth. Fortunately some of
the people here on this forum advised me well and
convinced me that it was all normal and to just suck
it up. Turned out to be a good decision.

If I ever go the puppy route again I will invest in
a set of armor plated socks.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I just got out a pair of heavy sweatpants now that the temps are dropping and when I put them on I noticed lots of little puncture hole- compliments of Uschi.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Stosh said:


> I image tomorrow will be a whole new day!


Well this morning Abby is almost back to her normal 
self. She was ravenously hungry this morning. No
food on Monday and light rations yesterday and she
acts like she hasnt seen food in a month. Back to full
rations today.

Inspected the incision this morning and it looks good.
No redness or weeping. A bit of swelling and bruising
over the general area but thats to be expected.

Not a good time of the year to have a shaved belly.
Its pretty cold here with single digit lows the
past few days.

Overall I think she did real well. She was kind of
miserable the first day and really wanted to be left
alone. But on the 2nd day we lounged around and cuddled a lot.

Today she wants to eat and play. Going to be a lot
more difficult to keep the activity level down.


----------

